# Congratulations to all those that passed.



## andy10889 (Dec 4, 2017)

This was my 3rd PE attempt and 1st attempt at the HVAC test.

Previously failed the MDM twice. Passed the HVAC this time thank goodness.

If you didn't pass, don't give up.


----------



## J_MEC (Dec 4, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## Feras (Dec 5, 2017)

First time TFS, passed 

This forum was a good place for shearing information. 

Thank you all!


----------



## Engin3rd (Dec 5, 2017)

Feras said:


> First time TFS, passed
> 
> This forum was a good place for shearing information.
> 
> Thank you all!


I see what you did there.....  :laugh:


----------



## goast55 (Dec 5, 2017)

Congratulations also!  This was my first attempt, so I'll take it


----------



## ericjiangpsu (Dec 6, 2017)

I passed the TFS too!

Yes, this forum is awesome.  I took Dr. Tom's class for preparation, it was very helpful!


----------

